# training plans for the week of August 7 to 13



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here we go again guys! What's on the calendar for this coming week?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sunday----locate supplies for hat cam
Monday----build hat cam
Tuesday---start training Tito to wear hat cam
bwhahahaha


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, 
We are going have to give you a Sit Nick Sit. YOU are the one to be trained for the hat cam!
Don't make us go to a BURN!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but isn't it a HEEL-NICK-HEEL because you want me to do an action? Dan is real fussy about that. Sit-nick-sit is never used if you want an action. 

Ok, here goes...
Sunday---split casting, brush drill (maybe). It's hot out
Monday---split casting, brush drill if not done Sunday. Otherwise Matrix drill.
Tuesday---cold pond water work. Handling in the water. Handler will try to give commands before dog is totally commited to one line in order to be fair to the dog. 
Sight blinds on the pond. 
Wednesday---land work here, probably marks with bumpers unless we get some live birds this week. 
Thursday---training with Dan
Friday and Saturday---whatever Dan tells me to do!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunday-morning pattern blind
Monday-marks and suck another golden owner into the sport 
Tuesday-private obedience lesson
Friday-pattern blind
Sunday-marks

This is just a rough schedule as usual.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love your plan for Monday!



GoldenSail said:


> Sunday-morning pattern blind
> Monday-marks and suck another golden owner into the sport
> Tuesday-private obedience lesson
> Friday-pattern blind
> ...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Sunday-morning pattern blind
> *Monday-marks and suck another golden owner into the sport *
> Tuesday-private obedience lesson
> Friday-pattern blind
> ...


*My vote for BEST TRAINING PLANS FOR THE WEEK!!!*

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> but isn't it a HEEL-NICK-HEEL because you want me to do an action? Dan is real fussy about that. Sit-nick-sit is never used if you want an action.
> 
> I guess in your case your probably right except with your attitude on this one I am leaning more towards:
> 
> HEEL-BURN-HEEL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> but isn't it a HEEL-NICK-HEEL because you want me to do an action? Dan is real fussy about that. Sit-nick-sit is never used if you want an action.


 

No, I think it is whistle sit, nick, whistle sit. You are not taking the correct cast. You want to put the hat on Tito head when the correct cast is to put it on your head.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

is that for avoidance behavior or lack of effort :



Radarsdad said:


> hotel4dogs said:
> 
> 
> > but isn't it a HEEL-NICK-HEEL because you want me to do an action? Dan is real fussy about that. Sit-nick-sit is never used if you want an action.
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can I claim confusion???



hollyk said:


> No, I think it is whistle sit, nick, whistle sit. You are not taking the correct cast. You want to put the hat on Tito head when the correct cast is to put it on your head.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Avoidance behavior!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

EAR PINCH,
BACK TO FF
Maybe that will clear it up.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> can I claim confusion???


Nice try.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope my husband isn't reading this thread and getting ideas for when I don't do what he wants me to....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

What's his email I'll update him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

[email protected]



Radarsdad said:


> What's his email I'll update him.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Nevermind,
Just the address says he has enough trouble already. No need to complicate things.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well now, Faelan just earned his 2nd JH leg so he can officially begin his handling work WOOT WOOT

Sunday: All my dogs are entered in obedience run thrus, and a picnic at the club
Monday: Review handling drills & locate new area for schooling blinds
Tuesday or Wednesday: Possibly Post Office drills, no agility this week
Thursday: Obedience
Friday: I need to check my calendar but I may have an obedience run thru
Saturday: Marking drills - I am on my own this coming weekend since Faelan's co-owner is judging and several of my training buds are showing so I will need to find drills to do


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Faelan and Sharon


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Sharon and Faelan! I want all the details!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My plans have already changed LOL

It is pouring here, and given that I still have Poison Ivy on the bottom of my foot that gets worse when my feet get wet, I am staying home today rather than going to the match & picnic. So I am reviewing my Motivational Training for Field (Lorie C Jolly) and planning my sessions for this week based on T Drill and Beginning Blinds chapter. 

I will look at some other my books and make my plans and notes - for instance, she points out some factors on wind I would not have thought of (and explains in a way I can understand - downwind/upwind inherently are meaningless to me but wind blowing towards the dog face- that makes complete sense), not walking on the dogs's path etc.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I HATE poison ivy! Yuck!!! Makes me itchy just thinking about it. Hope it goes away quickly!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking we're not going to get any training in today. Didn't do any yesterday, either. It's really steamy out again, not too hot (90) but the humidity is almost 100%, no breeze, and it feels terribly oppressive out. 
That's one problem with this see-saw weather. If it's hot and going to stay hot for a long time, you just suck it up and train. But when they keep predicting much nicer weather *tomorrow*, you put it off until tomorrow. 
Tomorrow is supposed to be much nicer weather, we'll train then.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm thinking we're not going to get any training in today. Didn't do any yesterday, either. It's really steamy out again, not too hot (90) but the humidity is almost 100%, no breeze, and it feels terribly oppressive out.
> That's one problem with this see-saw weather. If it's hot and going to stay hot for a long time, you just suck it up and train. But when they keep predicting much nicer weather *tomorrow*, you put it off until tomorrow.
> Tomorrow is supposed to be much nicer weather, we'll train then.
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Hey, you can follow my plan and create more detailed plans for the week  Still not sure I can process the 'drills need to be done every day' and 'blind (some) blind drills need to be done in the same location so the dog memorizes the spot and you can build on it' and 'don't run your dog with a cross breeze or with the breeze upwind or downwind' or whatever until your dog has a good understanding etc -- unless the author lives somewhere where the wind blows in the same direction every minute of the day?

Okay, I admit I am a computer analyst and fuzzy things mentioned chapters apart have me wanting to sort them into a clear logical sense. Drills are good but if I can mess up my dog by which way the wind is blowing, I need to work it out LOL So, maybe you have things that you can work out in your mind?

So I figure days spent figuring out this kind of stuff should count as training days


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Y drill this morning at about 50 yards to sharpen up marking. Need a couple of more sessions and stretch it out. Repeated water marks this morning about 10yds farther as close to the bank as I dared to risk going to the bank. Did very well no problems. A few more and he should be comfortable in big water and big swims.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ya know Sharon, that's actually a great idea. I'm stuck at work anyway, I could do that while waiting for customers. It would be good to have a more definite plan than "water work". 
Never thought about the wind/permanent blinds issue. One more thing to worry about screwing up.




Sunrise said:


> Hey, you can follow my plan and create more detailed plans for the week  Still not sure I can process the 'drills need to be done every day' and 'blind (some) blind drills need to be done in the same location so the dog memorizes the spot and you can build on it' and 'don't run your dog with a cross breeze or with the breeze upwind or downwind' or whatever until your dog has a good understanding etc -- unless the author lives somewhere where the wind blows in the same direction every minute of the day?
> 
> Okay, I admit I am a computer analyst and fuzzy things mentioned chapters apart have me wanting to sort them into a clear logical sense. Drills are good but if I can mess up my dog by which way the wind is blowing, I need to work it out LOL So, maybe you have things that you can work out in your mind?
> 
> So I figure days spent figuring out this kind of stuff should count as training days


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what is a Y drill? 
Isn't your water warm there this time of year? Ours is pretty warm, and our heat hasn't been anything like yours. That's why I like the spring-fed "cold pond".




Radarsdad said:


> Y drill this morning at about 50 yards to sharpen up marking. Need a couple of more sessions and stretch it out. Repeated water marks this morning about 10yds farther as close to the bank as I dared to risk going to the bank. Did very well no problems. A few more and he should be comfortable in big water and big swims.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This week for us is going to be hit or miss. However we have a couple good days in there. I need to focus on other things this week (like job hunting) so I won't be doing a lot of "formal" training. 

Sunday... nothing
Monday - I hope a walk in the AM, and agility class in the evening
Tuesday - Field work with my baby dog group. 
Wednesday - walks
Thursday - Going to the trainers in Bay City
Friday - walks
Saturday and Sunday - UAD Riboff dock jumping event.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunday- I did pattern blinds after work. She did well at 65 yards, so 80 yards next.
Monday/Tuesday- I have to work late.
Wednesday -Big Group Training Day. This is with the Pro and I have questions about Memory Blinds. After training I will slip over to "home field" and run first Memory Blind Day while it is still fresh in my mind. I hear that there maybe live fliers at practice.
Thursday- Train with Pro at his home field. This is a 4 hour around trip drive.
Friday/ Saturday- Really need to get house stuff done.

Is anyone else dreaming of a winger under the tree at Christmas?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my training partner and I went in on a winger together. Love it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Took advantage of the relatively cool morning and did a couple of drills. We did the matrix drill, some split casting, and the brush drill. He did great on all of them, I was really pleased this morning. Probably because his handler figured out what was causing him problems....
Also ran two really nice cold blinds, about 75 yards on mowed grass. He couldn't see the bumpers until he got about 20 yards from them, because of a very slight decline in the yard. The first one he took a bit of a loose line, but then he saw the bumper before he got far enough off for me to whistle sit him, and fixed it. The second one, to a different spot, he lined.
We're making progress. Baby steps.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Baby Steps are good!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what I want to know is why forward progress is measured in baby steps, whereas digression tends to be leaps and bounds????


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Missing baby steps make big holes!!
They are dogs and they will test you or they don't understand what you want.



> I was really pleased this morning. Probably because his handler figured out what was causing him problems....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning off this morning to put seat covers in my truck.
Gunner and Missy played chase around the truck and just let him be a puppy this morning.
Tues..........Marks
Wed...........Marks
Thurs..........Marks
Fri..............Marks
Try to work real short OB sessions late evening. Mat training this week.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, "marks" is too vague for me. I want DETAILS of Gunner's training


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Our group training for Tuesday has gotten pushed back to Wed afternoon. I laughed because my friend asked us to come up with set ups and goals for our session. I don't know a darn thing about set ups and I don't know my goals are yet. I guess my goal is continuing to prepare for upcoming tests but heck how to do that I am pretty clueless. 

I think I just want to work on stretching out Gabby's marks on the mowed grass, maybe some short doubles again too. Only because we have the manpower. I am not focusing on the doubles until after the JH test, but just keeping them short and having her learn the concept. We train at a school so cover is not really an item they keep it mowed pretty well. Maybe a couple into the edge of the woods as we did last session again, with more distance before it. 

I will have to think about water... now that I know that pond.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't give you details other than he will run the Y drill put him up. Run big dogs then do Polaris Singles.
Marks will be defined by what field we wind up in cover,wind and terrain. I plan on getting him in on some more water with longer exits. Has to be where he can't cheat 
Tues. Ydrills, Ranger singles


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonights training log. I have decided to restart teaching Faelan the beginnings of handling and lay a very firm base. Since I know obedience and agility and am comfortable with the progressions to take in them, I will be teaching things in a quiet area and taking each step on the road for solidifying and proofing before moving ahead. Tonight we went to a fairly active park and about half way between my planned exercises kids started lining up for meet & greets - they waited until I completed what I was working on and then Faelan had a break and got to play with some kids 

We worked on whistle sits, come in and pick up a bumper (don't know what they are called), Wagon wheel, Mini T retrieving just the back pile, and finished up with Sight blinds with a white cone. The attached document is based on my obedience logs and is really honest

g - good
nw - needs work
h - hesitation


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's fantastic Sharon, I love your training log/notes. You got a lot done in 45 minutes, sheeesh!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not familiar with Polaris Singles, can you post a video? How are they different from Ranger singles??



Radarsdad said:


> Can't give you details other than he will run the Y drill put him up. Run big dogs then do Polaris Singles.
> Marks will be defined by what field we wind up in cover,wind and terrain. I plan on getting him in on some more water with longer exits. Has to be where he can't cheat
> Tues. Ydrills, Ranger singles


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow,
Awesome journal log. I have noticed the heat affecting them quicker. I have shortened my sessions drastically. Ex. yesterday he got only 8 "Marks" and that was enough.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Not familiar with Polaris Singles, can you post a video? How are they different from Ranger singles??


It's a Polaris Ranger.
One time I tell him it's a Polaris Drill.
The next time I tell him it's a Ranger Drill.
Can't have him figuring out a pattern and anticipating, thinking for me. Keeps him off balance


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! Nice Journal. You need to make an app for that. I would buy it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Wow! Nice Journal. You need to make an app for that. I would buy it.


LOL - I am always thinking that but then its like 'but I don't know all the stuff needed' to design for! Maybe we should start a thread on an ideal training log design


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think I'm coordinated enough to handle taking notes like that during training. I have a hard enough time handling dog, whistle, duck call, bucket, and bumpers! Of course, a personal assistant would be nice


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't think I'm coordinated enough to handle taking notes like that during training. I have a hard enough time handling dog, whistle, duck call, bucket, and bumpers! Of course, a personal assistant would be nice


Grins. Put the duck call & whistle on a lanyard around your neck and the bumpers in the bucket  Or I use a field bag for my bumpers which has a shoulder strap. 

I prep my plan and print it at lunch, take it along with me in a back pocket and make notes as I switch exercises/drills. Then come home and either file the handwritten notes copy or fill in the actual plan document. Training 3 dogs in different sports - I need my notes LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sharon, you need to come train with me....what's notes on one more dog when you're already doing 3 <grins> ?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Training plan for tonight*

Okay - it will probably be raining tonight, so I am planning on obedience, rather than field, most likely at a shopping mall under cover. My plan is similar for all 3 dogs; adjusted for their levels. For Towhee the Stand is inserted and the Get, Get It, Get It Down game will be replaced with Get It, Get It Get It Come. The retrieve will be replaced with Take It for her. The BJ may be dropped if there is no dry grass.

Barb, I know you like weekly plans but ....
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Faelan's Obedience Training Plan Tue Aug 9 2011

Location: __________________ Time: ________________
Weather: __________________
Distractions: 

*Moving Watch*
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_| Comments: ________________________

*Heeling*

Left Turns |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_| Comments: ________________________
Normal to Slow |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_| Comments: ________________________
Come Up Sits |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_ Comments: _______________________
Get it In with cone |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_ Comments: _______________________

*Fronts*
Come Fore |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_ Comments: _______________________

*Retrieve on Flat*
With Front Guides |_|_|_|_| Comments: _______________________

*Get It, Down *|_|_|_|_| Comments: _______________________

*Broad Jump*
With Front Guides |_|_|_|_| Comments: _______________________



*What he did well: __________________________________________*

*What we need to work on: ___________________________________*

*What I learned today: ______________________________________*
*What I need to research: ____________________________________*


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Plans changed today.
No Y drill 
Polaris singles and Ranger singles. Needs work on marking over 100 yards. Getting them but hunts are too large.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We went to a new pond this morning, did some basic handling stuff, did some lining across the pond which involved some big swims, and then did a little walking baseball on land (I can't walk on water, ha ha ha). The guy was a bit of a bonehead with the walking baseball, there were some kids playing right nearby and it sort of distracted him. But he did okay, all things considered.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry guys, this week, at least through tomorrow is shot for me. No training for my guys and gal. I am enjoying hearing about all your sessions. And I love the training journal idea!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy crap Batman!! I think it may be raining as hard as it was last week when we had 5 inches of rain. Training has been called on account of rain. We will all stay inside listening to the sounds of the falling rain and not worry about hydroplaning or water covered roads   maybe tomorrow morning will be a go.

Edit to add: Whooee, almost 2 inches of rain in about 4 hours last night. I thought it was raining hard!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonight we are in Atlanta our layover between Florida and Ohio. Had a short training setup last night and will train Thursday night. Fisher is in a master test this weekend in Hambden OH and provided he keeps his head on straight, another one in New stork the following weekend. We are staying with my friend Robin who owns Fishers son Fetcher.
Keep fingers crossed for us please!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

New Stork!!!! Hahaha god love autocorrect


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Tonight we are in Atlanta our layover between Florida and Ohio. Had a short training setup last night and will train Thursday night. Fisher is in a master test this weekend in Hambden OH and provided he keeps his head on straight, another one in New stork the following weekend. We are staying with my friend Robin who owns Fishers son Fetcher.
> Keep fingers crossed for us please!!!!


Good luck!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Luck Anney! Pick up the chickens.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have a great time Anney, and fingers crossed for Fisher. I was just about to look up New Stork on the map-lol. I wanna see Fisher in orange!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout is doing well on pattern blinds. I expect after one or two sessions we will be over 100 yards away and ready to mix it up. Trained in the water where she did very well.

Obedience related....took a private lesson last night. She is doing well, and we are doing little things to fine tune her heeling work. My instructor took her and played with her last night and was really impressed. She told me she thought she had a lot of potential--even more than she originally thought. Said Scout was a very lovely girl. The other side to that--she thinks a lot of our problems are handler related. Probably true--have to work on my side of that.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best of luck Annie!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Scout is doing well on pattern blinds. I expect after one or two sessions we will be over 100 yards away and ready to mix it up. Trained in the water where she did very well.
> 
> Obedience related....took a private lesson last night. She is doing well, and we are doing little things to fine tune her heeling work. My instructor took her and played with her last night and was really impressed. She told me she thought she had a lot of potential--even more than she originally thought. Said Scout was a very lovely girl. The other side to that--she thinks a lot of our problems are handler related. Probably true--have to work on my side of that.


My list of things I have to work on in obedience is always longer than Winter's. LOL. It will be a miracle if we ever get a CD title.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck Annie, will be rooting for you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the best laid plans...no training for us today. I was quite ill all last night, who knows what from. Tito is pouting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> the best laid plans...no training for us today. I was quite ill all last night, who knows what from. Tito is pouting.


Hoping you are feeling better.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> the best laid plans...no training for us today. I was quite ill all last night, who knows what from. Tito is pouting.


Hope you feel better soon. Too quiet on here.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was up all night with what was probably a migraine, and the dry heaves (TMI). Or it was from the wasp stings on my nose/between my eyes. Who knows. Anyway, I'm much better now and expect to be back to 100% of my obnoxious self by tomorrow.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

My guess is the wasp stings. Glad you are better. No worries we can show you where the curb is.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Off to Dan's this morning, feeling 100% better!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We met with our "training group" again last night. Gabby was really good. We started on water, a longer swim to the left bumper in the water. The second mark was on land across the pond. We had a few decoys out, Gabby hunted for a moment for the bumper found the decoy which was not much bigger than our dokken duck and she retrieved that. DOH! :doh: However... I took it from her, lined her up again and re cast her and she swam across found the bumper she didn't the first time and brought it back so I was really pleased with that. No new throw and she went back out to the area. 

On land she was smacking her marks! I was astonished. We lengthened them out, and did angle back throws. She was on them like white on rice! Not one hunt, not one stop short. I was thrilled. Then we brought out "donald" and we did some water work with the duck. It was a good night. 

Tonight we head to the trainers.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Tonight we are in Atlanta our layover between Florida and Ohio. Had a short training setup last night and will train Thursday night. Fisher is in a master test this weekend in Hambden OH and provided he keeps his head on straight, another one in New stork the following weekend. We are staying with my friend Robin who owns Fishers son Fetcher.
> Keep fingers crossed for us please!!!!


Good luck Anney. Wave :wavey: as you pass MI.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great training Ann!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The hat cam didn't work.
I also tried to take a video, but ended up with the camera on when I thought it was off, and off when I thought it was on, so I ended up with a very strange video of the inside of my back pocket with lots of heavy breathing....which was NOT coming from my back pocket, it was coming from Tito, who was sitting in heel position right next to the video camera.
Anyhow.
Dan said today that Tito "sure has a hard time accepting control when he's in the water". I suspect that's trainer-speak for BONEHEAD.
Will post the usual training post in a while.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> The hat cam didn't work.
> I also tried to take a video, but ended up with the camera on when I thought it was off, and off when I thought it was on, so I ended up with a very strange video of the inside of my back pocket with lots of heavy breathing....which was NOT coming from my back pocket, it was coming from Tito, who was sitting in heel position right next to the video camera.
> .


How funny! My dad, bless his heart, took a video of one of Dooley's hunt tests. Just about the same thing happened. So my hunt test video is mostly us walking to and from the line.:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am very surprised at how much Poison Ivy on the bottom of your foot can put a kabash on training - heeling with a temporary gimp just doesn't seem to make sense. Working field where my foot might get wet or sweaty is less than appealing. Walking distances for mark setups - again not so appealing. Hopefully tonight I will get out there and train!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez Sharon, I feel for you. I've had it on the bottoms of my feet and in between my toes, and it was just totally miserable. A bit of witch hazel helps. Doesnt solve it, but does help.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Dan said today that Tito "sure has a hard time accepting control when he's in the water". I suspect that's trainer-speak for BONEHEAD.


What does that tell you?? Trainer not teaching dog water is her/his domain also. Take sit whistle and casts. I am driving the bus here also water or land.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I'm having a bit of a mental condumdrum with this one. Everyone is always telling me to be really careful about corrections in the water, telling me to take the problems back on land and fix them there, etc. but I have a dog who truly doesn't like to accept control when he's in the water. 
I feel like I'm walking a fine line here. He LOVES water, and I don't think I can do much to upset that. But I don't want to be too harsh in water, either. And I can honestly say that I'm not always sure it's not just confusion/excitement when he's in the water.
Like taking the wrong line to an angled entry/exit pole. Is it because he can't see the pole/pile when he's in the water (he can't, the banks are really steep) or because he doesn't WANT to head in that direction? I'm not totally sure. 
Do I need to go back on land and work on his lining skills? Or do I need to really come down on him for taking the wrong line heading into the water? Those are rhetorical questions, I don't expect an answer because you'd have to be there to see him work in order to answer it, but it's the type of thing that I'm mulling over right now.




Radarsdad said:


> What does that tell you?? Trainer not teaching dog water is her/his domain also. Take sit whistle and casts. I am driving the bus here also water or land.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Given he loves water,
Not taking casts in the water and or sits in water. He's cc'ed and understands a correction with collar. Time to teach and your timing is very important. 
If you think that he thinks water is a safe place to disobey then show him it's not. Use as much correction as needed to get compliance. He may be flipping you the paw. Not going to happen. Don't give up and reward him with the mark. He gets the mark when you show him how to do it. Handle him all the way to it. Repeat once if he needs it handle him and quit. Set it up in a different place and run it.



> Like taking the wrong line to an angled entry/exit pole. Is it because he can't see the pole/pile when he's in the water (he can't, the banks are really steep) or because he doesn't WANT to head in that direction? I'm not totally sure.
> 
> Natural tendancy is to square the bank,road etc. and or entry or exit.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He takes a sit in the water. Takes a cast IF he's not already committed to the original destination. But if he's made the mental commitment, good luck. But I do think there's some of the safe place to disobey mentality, too. 
I really, truly don't know. I'm trying to give him the benfit of the doubt. Dan thinks we need to back up and simplify over and over before we get into more corrections in the water. 
Here's how Dan handled it today....he lines Tito to one of the two poles (remember, these are angle entries with the poles about 15 feet apart, it's a very small pond, with steep banks). Tito takes the line fine, brings back the bumper. Dan lines him to the other pole, he does it fine. Now he lines him back to the original pole, but Tito takes a line to the wrong pole. Dan whistle stops him. Tito stops and turns to look at us. Dan casts him to the correct pole, Tito turns and heads to the wrong pole. Dan whistle stops him, casts him, same thing happens. (Dan makes comment about not liking control in the water...) So Dan calls him in, no bumper. Moves down the shoreline closer to the correct pole, almost across from it, so that it's less of an angle. Sends him, Tito takes the correct line. Moves back down the shoreline closer to the other pole, sends him to the other pole, Tito takes the correct line. Moves back to the middle, sends him to each pole, Tito takes the correct line each time. He says having moved so it was almost straight across instead of an angle simplified it for him, and we need to do more of that so he builds his confidence heading to each pile before we start hitting him harder in the water. Because he took each line correctly at that point, we moved on.





Radarsdad said:


> Given he loves water,
> Not taking casts in the water and or sits in water. He's cc'ed and understands a correction with collar. Time to teach and your timing is very important.
> If you think that he thinks water is a safe place to disobey then show him it's not. Use as much correction as needed to get compliance. He may be flipping you the paw. Not going to happen. Don't give up and reward him with the mark. He gets the mark when you show him how to do it. Handle him all the way to it. Repeat once if he needs it handle him and quit. Set it up in a different place and run it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Takes a cast IF he's not already committed to the original destination. But if he's made the *mental commitment*, good luck.
> 
> Who's running the show you or him???? Good Luck my *&^ . Who's training who??? That mental commitment is what you need to work with. When he makes a wrong decision show him the right one.
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, you're right.....I'm being a softy.....ok, no more Ms. Nice Guy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, you're right.....I'm being a softy.....ok, no more Ms. Nice Guy


Okay I admit I am a softie, but my gut is if you have any doubt in your mind on whether Tito is confused or deserves a correction, I would err on the side of 'niceness' unless and until Dan advises you of what to correct and how to correct. 

JMHO here


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Okay I admit I am a softie, but my gut is if you have any doubt in your mind on whether Tito is confused or deserves a correction, I would err on the side of 'niceness' unless and until Dan advises you of what to correct and how to correct.
> 
> JMHO here


I tend to disagree in this case. He knows he can get away with more from her than Dan. If she tightens up her standards he will also. Water is not likely an issue here.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just to muddy the waters, pardon the pun, is he confused because of avoidance behavior? Confusion is a classic avoidance behavior, and I don't want to feed into that. 
Sometimes I get the feeling that he's confused because he's not paying attention. I feel like, "you KNOW this stuff! If you'd just pay attention, you'd do it right".


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

If you feel like he "knows this stuff" then it's not confusion. If you feel like he is not paying attention then you have to get his attention. You will have to read his reaction whether he is trying to take a cast or just still going the direction he wants to go. If he he is blowing you off then you need to change his mind about what is expected.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the thing is I really, really do feel that he either knows the stuff by now, or should know if it he bothers to think about it.
Got a couple of autocasts again this afternoon. That tells me he knows it, and is doing it "his way".


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, would have to agree with that one, also tells me you need to slow down on the casting. Wait him out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Water is hard--my friend (who has trained with lots of pros) has said that you do not want to be as hard on them in the water as you would be on land. Of course, every dog is an individual and you have to take that into consideration. Trust your trainer--you will get there I am sure!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

As for our training notes--Scout again did quite fantastically. We are almost the entire distance back for this pattern blind. She is ready to go when I send her, going straight and confidently every time. She is even doing well despite the off-leash doggies running near us (the park has off-leash hours) while training. Proud of her!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby went to the hunt trainer yesterday. It was a really nice evening. 

We did land marks first... this was a LONG mark! Just one, using ducks. Gabby slammed that mark. Her speed out and back was truly impressive. Then we moved to water. There were about a dozen dogs at this training session. First water mark was land/water/land/water and back. It was the same big mark Gabby did the previous visit. She was great, straight out she did get a little lost when she started finding a lot of duck feathers in the pond (from previous hours of training) and no duck. She had a few circles, but then she found it with her nose and went straight to it, she came back on a beautiful straight line. We then did a water land mark, they had shot live fliers from the area of this marks fall earlier in the day, so the dogs were looking for the fun. Gabby hunted a bit, but found what she was supposed to find. 

Last mark was a DOOZEY!!!! They ran 3 experienced dogs, all three struggled with the mark. It was heading west into the setting sun, and hard to see the fall. After those dogs trainer had us move up, however just as the dog two dogs in front of Gabby was released on the mark.... a flock of ducks came and landed in the pond. They were not a bit worried about sharing with a dog. That dog was after the real deal. The handler was able to handle him off the live ducks, and onto the bumper which we were using at this point. (the ducks were pretty used up) Quinn went next she too wanted the real duck. Fortunately for me they moved to a side and stayed there for Gabby. She noticed them but since she has never played with live she didn't know what to do so when she spotted her bumper she retrieved that. I was pleased. We go next Thursday during the day for fliers. 

Here are some pics of trainers land/pond. Here is Gabby's first land mark. 









Here is the water marks. The white line was the first mark, and more or less Gabby's path. The yellow line was mark #2. The red line was the big mark heading west, that was moved up to the tan line (sorry the colors were not the best choices). 

Don't you just love his pond? Not the biggest but LOTS of options.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Todays water work*

A few training buddies and I met up for some water work today. My friends have a test tomorrow and so we wanted to keep in short and sweetish while still training a few concepts. This pond is smallish but has some interesting weeds, trees, banks angles etc, There are even cement picnic tables and a culvert. We threw from behind large bushes so we did not need holding blinds on the opposite side.

We all agreed on water, with a mark near the shore in weeds and a second mark where the dog had to leave the water, climb a small bank and the dokken would be waiting about 15 feet on the ground. Faelan needed help for this 2nd mark and so we later did a similar mark for him.

For the first mark, all the dogs swam to the left and then swung right to the dokken. Faelan turning almost 90 degrees.

For the second mark, Faelan swam a bit to the left, climbed up the embankment and went left - He definitely seems to be keying of the gun boys so we need to work on that. The gun boy helped him.

The 3rd mark he did better.

There were cement picnic tables and plenty of trees and bushes for the gunners to hide behind. There was also a loose husky that came running up to the waters edge when Faelan was almost home with his dokken, I had Faelan wait in the water while the owner rounded up his dog - I don't know what Faelan would have done had the husky try stealing his 'bird' but I suspect it would not have been pretty.

I have attached a picture with approximations of our work this morning. We also worked with holding binds, line manners and one of the dogs got caught up in the decoys lines - we had decoys in the water and on the opposite bank.

Edit to add:

My goals: Holding blind drills
Walking to line without a leash
Mark close to shore (Mark 1)
Mark on land after medium swim (Mark 2 & 3)
Have gunner walking and active while Faelan was working

Inadvertent : Husky coming up
Handled to 3rd mark (stopped left movement on far shore and over-ed him to the right


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Agility Training Sat Aug 13 2011*

In my backyard which is sloped. The pattern was an a shaped pattern with the slope running from #1 to #2. All 3 dogs had a knocked bar at one point on #2 - they have not been worked in 2 weeks due to a foot issue of mine and momentum was a challenge.

Run #1: I lead out to about 10' to the right of jump 1 and ran the dog on my left.

Run #2: Ran with the dog from the line with the dog staying on my left.

Run #3: Ran from the line with my dog on my right, Rear crossing the take off side of jump #2 to finish with the dog on my left.

All 3 dogs ran better with the RC (#3)

It is warm and muggy - TStorms are expected for tomorrow. We started about 2:30 and finished around 3:00. It is around 80 degrees. Faelan had field work this morning. 

I debated where to put this - perhaps we should have a training for the week thread in Obedience and Agility as well for those of us train multiple sports?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of us cross train, I don't see any problem put it in this thread???


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanted to see if I could get this to work. The picture is of Peppers Hunting and Retrieving Grounds. It is home 5 AKC and 4 HRC Hunt Tests this year. Anyone can train here for a day use fee of $15.00 (as long as the grounds do not have an event). This is about a 35 min. drive from my house.











Yes, it worked!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Can I ask how you did that? I tried google maps but it just did not want to give me the detail


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to download Google Chrome before I could get it to work. I have been trying to figure it out for a week. LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's so cool. I wish we had someplace like that nearby!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> A lot of us cross train, I don't see any problem put it in this thread???



Grins - heading out for obedience. Today has been a good day for training - field this morning, agility this afternoon and now obedience this evening


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

our training today consisted of learning how to massage a swollen foot to get the "gunk" to flow out, learning how to soak a foot in epsom salts....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We ended up doing fliers on Thursday. Sounds kinda funny of say but, Prey Drive is not a problem.
Today was Pattern Blind Day. This was Winter's first time at 80 yards and she was kept in the car until it was set. Wow, when I set it up it looked so much longer than 65 yards. I think it went well. I don't think she could see the stakes and she had good momentum on the "back". She got off line but sat on each whistle and took each cast correctly. One stake was 4 whistles, and others 1 or 2 with one stake that she lined when it was repeated. About halfway through, I remembered that I was supposed to use hand casts only and no voice. Saving the voice for when I really need it. I did start hand casting only and it was no problem. I really need to read over my notes of the last training session before I start the new training session. If I would have read my notes it also tells me to wait after the whistle sit, about 3 second, get good eye contact and make sure she holds the sit and does not auto cast. I don't think I was waiting 3 secounds. I did make sure my casts deliberate. So 4 stars for Winter, 2 stars for me.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I have heard to wait 8 seconds. One of the seminars I went to. I maybe have waited 8 seconds once, MAYBE once.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It sounds like Winter is REALLY coming along nicely!!! Great job!



hollyk said:


> We ended up doing fliers on Thursday. Sounds kinda funny of say but, Prey Drive is not a problem.
> Today was Pattern Blind Day. This was Winter's first time at 80 yards and she was kept in the car until it was set. Wow, when I set it up it looked so much longer than 65 yards. I think it went well. I don't think she could see the stakes and she had good momentum on the "back". She got off line but sat on each whistle and took each cast correctly. One stake was 4 whistles, and others 1 or 2 with one stake that she lined when it was repeated. About halfway through, I remembered that I was supposed to use hand casts only and no voice. Saving the voice for when I really need it. I did start hand casting only and it was no problem. I really need to read over my notes of the last training session before I start the new training session. If I would have read my notes it also tells me to wait after the whistle sit, about 3 second, get good eye contact and make sure she holds the sit and does not auto cast. I don't think I was waiting 3 secounds. I did make sure my casts deliberate. So 4 stars for Winter, 2 stars for me.


----------

